# Trimming the cupboards in felt



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I've a couple of cupboards that I want to trim in felt [or similar] to reduce rattles and to protect the cabinet work. The usual non slipping foam does not look good enough.

What type of felt will I need to give a good looking finish similar to that of car/motorhome trim?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Megavanmats do a carpet and spray glue which might work, I used some in my build, not sure if that would work in a cupboard for you, I might be inclined to use the foam sleeping mats for that job, as it's more resistant to knocks and bangs, and camping places stock it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

II bought a couple of metres of green beize from my local haberdashery (Fabric World (?) ) and used it with some polyester filling from Hobbycraft when I converted a redundant TV cupboard to a boozebox.
Used aerosol adhesive to apply it and some brass upholstery tacks on the vertical areas.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have used carpet tiles in the past to line overhead lockers. Because they are quite stiff they will wedge into place and need minimal glueing. I made some cardboard templates up and used a stanley knife to cut them out.

You can pick up packs of carpet tiles at a reasonable cost, you only want cheap thin ones for this sort of job.

Colin


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Bought the camping mat for a fiver so will give it a go in the pot and pans area. Never thought of that! Managed to get blue and not military brown-green.

Will try carpet tiles if the mat doesn't last. The mat was just lighter and cheaper. The carpet tiles will be a more permanent solution.

We liked the beige and filling idea until the missus saw the link with a booze cupboard. She thinks she'll make me a padded cell in green instead. Either this or the carpet tile will suit for the posh cupboard I want to line.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Some good thoughts, we have the Dycem non slip matting stapled into our cupboards and most things do not move BUT some things still rattle together and unless you put something between a stack of e.g. bowls or saucepans they will still rattle even in a lined cupboard.....

Before going to the expense in time and money check out what is actually rattling by removing items until it stops and then sorting out for each item. That might save a lot of work and possibly some disappointment.....

Dycem matting roll

Dave


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Dave

I used Dycem netting in my last van on the underfloor storage and have been tempted to use their other products [we have used some of the netting in the current van]. I've been banned from using their self adhesive strips by the missus because she thinks they will mark the woodwork when removed.

Rattles are not a problem in the kitchen cupboard as the missus has made covers from thick tea towels for the pots and pans. I've only thought of lining the sidewalls after Kev_n_Liz's suggestion which coincided with my missus having a sort out this morning. The problem with the awkwardly placed kitchen cupboard is we might damaged the wood when removing items. She's all set to use the camping mat with two sided tape. And yes we have looked at storing the items elsewhere!

The posh cupboard contains lots of little things such as biros, spectacle cases, golf caps, spirit level [should probably take this out] and other knick-knacks. These slide over each other and rap against the bare wood.

Storage space in a 6m van is limited!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We use a rug underlay to line all cupboards and drawers

I cut circles to put between pans

They are nonstick and I don't want them to damage

Use then between groups of plates 

Glasses I have cardboard boxes divided 

In the oven I wrap microfibres towels around the trays 

Next to the sink I have nonslip grip matting

So I can leave the odd thing safely there

And then I have the hound from hell 

Restrained by a a safety harness and seat belt

But

I'm wondering could I gagg him and wrap him in microfibres towels???

Only short term you understand!!

Aldra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Brock said:


> I used Dycem netting in my last van on the underfloor storage and have been tempted to use their other products [we have used some of the netting in the current van]. I've been banned from using their self adhesive strips by the missus because she thinks they will mark the woodwork when removed.


Hi,

I've found that the best double sided tape to use is 3M VHB tape the clear gel one available from Specialist Tapes via Amazon or ebay.

It sticks really well and comes off without leaving a mark. I usually buy the 19mm x 2.5 metre rolls

We've used thin foam camping mat from a discount store for various anti rattle solutions.

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Or........just turn up the radio, really loud!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I ask,would all this material stuck in lockers around the van, affect the chances of encouraging damp.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going deaf.

Works even better than the radio!! :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well as I say

Every cloud has a silver lining

If it's damp cabby

Non slip matting will neither cause or cure it
Aldra


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a roll of rubberised mesh that came with a tool box bought from Halfords. I'm not concerned about noisy tools so strips of this stuff can lie on shelves or between plates to stop rattling. Left home today for the continent and in packing I found that the tighter things fitted between the shelves, the less rattle we have. The van has 2 large drawers under the sink unit which swmbo had put a variety of cooking implements. Reorganising the top drawer. Empties the bottom drawer AND reduced rattles and has provided a large empty drawer that I don't know what to put in. So was feeling smug until I arrived at our stopover at Betchton farm and realised I have left the hose at home that should have gone in a space in the garage!! 

B and Q before Dover tomorrow! At least my rattles are minimal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still just use what I now know is called Dycem matting > cut to fit the shelf, not much moves cups/mugs stay where I put them, pans nest but make no noise, oven does have a bit of a rattle but baking trays quiet them down a bit, plates go on edge in a basket, and make no noise, if anything else make a noise I usually ignore it.


----------

